# Poly vs. Steel Blades



## Power Place (Sep 26, 2011)

Any thoughts on the BOSS ploy straight blades? I don't have any experience with them and my first reaction is that they won't hold up as well as a steel blade. Some feedback I've gotten is the poly holds up as well, or even better, than a steel blade and the snow doesn't stick to them. I was also told that the steel reinforcements make a huge difference in the longevity and rigidity. I'm worried about hitting a curb a 10 mph and the moldboard cracking. Looking to put a BOSS poly straight blade on a John Deere XUV gator 625i, 825i or 855D.

Thanks!


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

You should post your question in the "Boss" section. I think you will get a lot of responses there.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well you can replace a poly moldboard with a piece of plastic and limp through a storm.
A steel one is stronger and won't fade but it rusts and if it cracks or for some reason gets a hole or bends, you have to rose bud it to bend it back or weld it.
Poly is heaved because of the frame.
If I were in your shoes, I'd go with steel.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i have a 52" cycle country poly plow and i love it, never had any problems. I have slammed the plow into curbs and bumps and it is very strong


----------

